# Bruit ventilation Power Mac G5



## R2Design (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de réinstaller Os X et maintenant les ventilateurs se font entendre, alors qu'avant je n'avais pas ce problème. Ya t'il un paramètre à modifier ? Que faire quoi ? 
Merci d'avance...


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Bien moi, ça fais deja un moment que les ventilos mon mac y tourne trop vite il me semble...
Bizard ses G5  

Tu as quel modèle?
Mais bon y marche bien...


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Quel est le modèle de ta machine, R2Design ?


----------



## coldlab (21 Janvier 2005)

oui marche bien  mais bruit de ventilation en continu dans un peit bureau comme le mien,(au départ  sans bruit de fond ) c 'est pénible

on apprécie l'extinction de la machine

super petit radiateur aussi: complément de chaleur  appréciable


----------



## R2Design (24 Janvier 2005)

Voici les caractéristiques de ma machine :

Informations matérielles:

  Modèle d?ordinateur:	PowerMac7,3
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G5  (2.2)
  Nombre de processeurs:	2
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.8 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	1.25 Go
  Vitesse du bus:	900 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	5.16f3

Alors docteur c grave ?


----------



## SuperCed (24 Janvier 2005)

Installer les dev tools et les CHUD contenus sur le meme CD, ensuite désactive le NAP dans les prefs panes.


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Installer les dev tools et les CHUD contenus sur le meme CD, ensuite désactive le NAP dans les prefs panes.



Euh sur un PM G5 il suffit pas de passer par pref système > eco d'énergie > auto 

PArce que c'est un peu la même fonction non ?


----------



## R2Design (25 Janvier 2005)

Sur le cd d'installation je n'ai pas trouver les dev tools et les "CHUD"( c quoi?). Est ce moi qui suis miro ou il y a une autre solution ? Je commence à devenir sourd à cause du bruit, alors il faudra tapé sur vos claviers plus fort ! lol
Merci d'avance...


----------



## R2Design (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonne nouvelle ! Le problème est résolu. C'était tout con, il fallait faire juste une mise à jour du 10.3.1 vers 10.3.7. Apparemment il gère mieux le truc. Donc chui content. Plus de bruit, le silence, no stress koi...
Merci encore pour votre aide ! 
@ +


----------



## SuperCed (25 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Euh sur un PM G5 il suffit pas de passer par pref système > eco d'énergie > auto
> 
> PArce que c'est un peu la même fonction non ?



Non, ce n'est pas la meme chose. Les CHUD sont bien sur le CD.


----------



## MacPower (26 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi ca le nap?


----------



## silvio (26 Janvier 2005)

R2Design a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle ! Le problème est résolu. C'était tout con, il fallait faire juste une mise à jour du 10.3.1 vers 10.3.7. Apparemment il gère mieux le truc. Donc chui content. Plus de bruit, le silence, no stress koi...
> Merci encore pour votre aide !
> @ +



Ben tu as de la chance : moi ça serait plutôt l'inverse
Depuis que je suis en 10.3.7 (ou peut-être 10.3.6), je travaille sur un quadriréacteurs

Je comprends pas, les ventilos se mettent à tourner comme des fous. Sur les jeux, passe encore, mais sur Safari !!!

Je commence vraiment à regretter cet achat. Surtout que ce n'est pas un problème isolé


----------



## silvio (26 Janvier 2005)

Même après l'arrêt de Safari, les ventilos refusaient de se caler
Alors j'ai forcé l'application "finder" a quitté : rien
Puis immédiatement "Classic" ...
Et là ils se sont calmés ...
Alors vu que j'ai enchaîné je ne sais pas si c'est le fait de relancer le fonder ou d'arrêter Classic, qui les a calmé ...
Par contre, le petit bruit iRasoir évoqué ailleurs dans ces colonnes est toujours présent ...


----------



## MacPower (26 Janvier 2005)

Moi, j'ai un problème aussi avec un ventilateur
il tourne très vite et fort

J'ai un message d'erreur quand je passe hardware test
2fan/4/8 : Fan for drive

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## SuperCed (27 Janvier 2005)

MacPower a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai un problème aussi avec un ventilateur
> il tourne très vite et fort
> 
> J'ai un message d'erreur quand je passe hardware test
> ...



Ben t'as un problème de sonde ou de ventilo. --> SAV.


----------



## madlen (28 Janvier 2005)

Bien moi rien a faire  
De la merd ce G5, une seul solution le renvoyer
et bosser sur mon G4 en attendant...


----------



## tralupa (30 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi rien a faire
> De la merd ce G5, une seul solution le renvoyer
> et bosser sur mon G4 en attendant...



Je tourne sur G5 2x2 et je dois dire que c'est un vrai plaisir, LE silence. Je ne regrette en rien le G4 qui comparativement faisait un boucan d'enfer. Alors peut-être vaudrait-il mieux chercher la solution du côté des prefs système (ou autre chose). Ne pas trop vite incriminer la bécanne (ou alors la tienne a un vrai problème !)
allez, courage, tu verras : LE silence.


----------



## googlemacgc (2 Février 2005)

bonjor à tous & à R2Design,
concernant le bruit généré par ta superbe machine tu vas dans "préférences système" puis cliques sur "économiseur d'énergie" puis sur "performances du processeur" et là tu dis " automatique ! je sais que ça ne gère que le processeur en cas de stand by mais c'est déjà ça ...dis moi ce que tu en penses ?
à bientôt :rateau:


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

googlemacgc a dit:
			
		

> bonjor à tous & à R2Design,
> concernant le bruit généré par ta superbe machine tu vas dans "préférences système" puis cliques sur "économiseur d'énergie" puis sur "performances du processeur" et là tu dis " automatique ! je sais que ça ne gère que le processeur en cas de stand by mais c'est déjà ça ...dis moi ce que tu en penses ?
> à bientôt :rateau:



Hello, pour moi ça change rien... j'avais dejà essayer ;-)
ça soule!!! pour ma part je crois que c'est "mecanique"
 :rateau:


----------



## Ben Asthma (18 Février 2009)

Salut,

J'ai également ce problème de ventilateurs qui ronflent sur mon powerPC G5 mais j'ai également un voyant rouge (il y a marqué *DS8* à côté de ce voyant) qui s'allume depuis peu.

je sais que ce ronflement est un problème que bcp de personnes ont avec leur PowerPC G5 mais  j'ai déjà lu les conseils d'internautes, fais des manipulations...rien n'y fait. Que faire?

Et pour le voynat rouge?

Merci d'avance


----------

